# Muscle loss and basic training?



## Primarch015 (4 Mar 2009)

hi all, this is my first post so if i say anything noobish or stupid try not to ridicule me too badly. Im going into the recruiting office this september to sign up for the canadian forces. im hoping to go regular forces instead of reserves. 

My questions are, how much muscle will i lose during basic training? or (if my diet is good) will i even gain muscle from basic training?

note that i lift weights and am into bodybuilding so i am very serious about fitness and my diet. my height is 5'9 and im 190 lbs at about 10% bodyfat. 

also am i allowed to bring supplements (whey protein, multivitamins, creatine) to basic training?


thanks for your help.


----------



## Gideon (4 Mar 2009)

also am i allowed to bring supplements (whey protein, multivitamins, creatine) to basic training?

A search will answer this for you.

My questions are, how much muscle will i lose during basic training? or (if my diet is good) will i even gain muscle from basic training?

You won't lose any muscle mass. if anything my guess is you will tone up, lots of cardio and stamina type exercise.


----------



## chris_log (4 Mar 2009)

Primarch015 said:
			
		

> hi all, this is my first post so if i say anything noobish or stupid try not to ridicule me too badly. Im going into the recruiting office this september to sign up for the canadian forces. im hoping to go regular forces instead of reserves.
> 
> My questions are, how much muscle will i lose during basic training? or (if my diet is good) will i even gain muscle from basic training?
> 
> ...



You can't have supplements during your time in the trg system, if you bring 'em they'll just be confiscated by the staff. 

There were a couple of body-builder types on my courses and they did suffer from some loss of muscle mass as military PT is not designed to help you bulk and you won't be consuming as many calories (unless you're going log and end up in Borden  ) as you normally would.


----------



## Primarch015 (4 Mar 2009)

thanks for the replies guys, and sorry about not doing a search first, ill keep that in mind for the future. the only reason i was asking about whether or not supplements are allowed in basic is because i dont know what the food they feed you in basic is like, or how many calories each meal has, if im allowed double rations, etc.


----------



## Martel (4 Mar 2009)

Less calories? I am joining soon too, and I also train alot. However I dont use creatine, multivitamins or whey, but I eat an insane amount. I eat every three hours and consume atleast 4000 calories a day. I have always had a high metabolism and do not do well without food. How much are we fed approximatly? Sorry I know this is a dumb question.


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Mar 2009)

Here's a thread on meals at BMQ that recently got locked.  As I suspect this one will, too.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Mar 2009)

Yup

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

